# List of favorite non-classical Songs



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm starting to compile a list of my favorite non-classical songs, I'm slowly, but more clearly, bringing back other genres back into my life.

To start it off:

1. Proudest Monkey - Dave Matthews Band
2. Pyramid Song - Radiohead
3. How to Disappear Completely - Radioheahd
4. Reflection - Tool
5. Grey Gardens - Rufus Wainwright
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2
7. One Tree Hill - U2
8. Phish - Esther
9. Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits
10. Simon and Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair
11. I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff
12. Shine on You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
13. Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd
14. Us and Them - Pink Floyd
15. Eclipse - Pink Floyd

I'll leave it there for now. Everyone should listen to the song Esther by Phish, it's one of the most unique and beautiful pieces I've ever heard.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From #1 to #50:

Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
Mad man moon (Genesis)
Kayleigh (Marillion)
Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
Ghosts (Japan)
Private investigations (Dire Straits)
The ninth wave (Kate Bush)
Killer queen (Queen)
Vincent (Don McLean)
Desperado (Eagles)
Carpet crawlers (Genesis)
The sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
Forbidden colours (David Sylvian)
Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
I'm not in love (10CC)
Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
Street spirit [Fade out] (Radiohead)
San Jacinto [live] (Peter Gabriel)
Lyin' eyes (Eagles)
Cinema show/Aisle of plenty (Genesis)
Samba pa ti (Santana)
Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
This masquerade (Carpenters)
Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)
The lamia (Genesis)
Where or when (Bryan Ferry)
Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
Jesse (Janis Ian)
Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
The winner takes it all (ABBA)
Wildflower (Skylark)
Bedshaped (Keane)
Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
New year's day (U2)
Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
Winter (Tori Amos)
At 17 (Janis Ian)
Gollum's song (Emiliana Torrini)
Cup of coffee (Garbage)
Perfect day (Lou Reed)
Adia (Sarah McLachlan)
Niniane [Lady of the lake] (Kayak)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> From #1 to #50:
> 
> Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
> Mad man moon (Genesis)
> ...


Thanks for sharing, this thread can become that which where people share their non-classical favorites, but I was more sharing that I am slowly bringing back other genres into my life again, slowly and carefully, after listening to Classical exclusively for a while now.

I will state an artist as a favorite of mine if they have at least one full album I love all the way through.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, great call with Shine on You Crazy Diamond.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Mine would probably go something like this...

(Note: A number of these walk a fine line between Rock and/or Jazz and Classical)

*TOP 50 ROCK & JAZZ SONGS/TRACKS:*

1.	Ascension - John Coltrane - Ascension - Track #1 [entire album] (1965) 
2.	Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat - Track #6 (1967) 
3.	Atlantis - Sun Ra - Atlantis - Track #5 (1967) 
4.	Satz: Ebene - Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht - Track #1 (1972) 
5.	Pursuance/Psalm - John Coltrane - A Love Supreme - Tracks 3 & 4 (1964) 
6.	Mode D: Trio and Group Dancers/Mode E: Single Solos and Group Dance/Mode F: Group and Solo Dance - Charles Mingus - The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady - Track #4 (1963) 
7.	Miss Fortune - Faust - Faust - Track #3 (1971) 
8.	Free Jazz - Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz - Track #1 [entire album] (1960) 
9.	Alifib/Alife - Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom - Tracks #4 & 5 (1974) 
10.	Free Form Freak-Out #1/Hurricane Fighter Plane/Free Form Freak-Out #2/Transparent Radiation/Free Form Freak-Out #3/War Sucks/Free Form Freak-Out #4 - Red Crayola - Parable of Arable Land - Track #1 (or Tracks 1-7 depending on the issue) [Entire Side A] (1967) 
11.	Conclusion - Keith Jarrett - The Survivor's Suite - Track #2 (1976) 
12.	The Ascension - Glenn Branca - The Ascension - Track #5 (1981) 
13.	Touching - Paul Bley - Improvisie - Track #2 (1971) 
14.	Djinji's Corner - Marion Brown - Afternoon of a Georgia Faun - Track #2 (1970) 
15.	The Creator Has A Master Plan - Pharoah Sanders - Karma - Track #1 (1969) 
16.	Moon In June - Soft Machine - Third - Track #3 (1970) 
17.	Unit Structure/As of a Now/Section - Cecil Taylor - Unit Structures - Track #3 (1966) 
18. Variations In Dream-Time - Anthony Davis - Variations in Dream-Time - Track #1 (1982)
19. Enemy Of Light - Anthony Davis - Variations in Dream-Time - Track #2 (1982)
20.	Biography - Meredith Monk - Dolmen Music - Track #4 (1981) 
21.	Part I - Keith Jarrett - The Koln Concert - Track #1 (1975) 
22.	Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Ivo Perelman - Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Track #2 (1996) 
23.	El Quinto Regimiento (The Fifth Regiment), Los Cuatro Generales (The Four Generals), Viva la Quince Brigada (Long Live the Fifteenth Brigade) - Charlie Haden - Liberation Music Orchestra - Track #2 (1969) 
24.	La Novia - Acid Mothers Temple - La Novia - Track #1 (2000) [entire album] 
25.	Tragouthia Apo to Aima Exoun Fonos - Diamanda Galas - Diamanda Galas - Track #2 (1984) 
26.	Litanies of Satan - Diamanda Galas - Litanies of Satan - Track #1 (1982) 
27. Vuh - Popol Vuh - In Den Ghaerten Pharoahs - Track #2 (1972) 
28. Foam Born (A) The Backtrack/(B) The Decade of Statues/Informal Gluttony/Sun of Nothing/Ants of the Sky/Prequel to the Sequel/Viridian/White Walls - Between the Buried and Me - Colors - Tracks 1-8 [entire album] (2007) 
29. I - Meshuggah - Meshuggah - Track #1 (2004) [entire EP] 
30. Saxophone Concerto - Rahsaan Roland Kirk - Prepare Thyself to Deal With a Miracle - Track #4 (1973) 
31. Poppy Nogood and the Phantom Band - Terry Riley - A Rainbow In Curved Air - Track #2 (1968)
32. Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands - Bob Dylan - Blonde On Blonde - Track #14 (1966) 
33. Panoptikon - Diamanda Galas - Diamanda Galas - Track #1 (1984) 
34. A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd - A Saucerful of Secrets - Track #5 (1968) 
35. Lorca - Tim Buckley - Lorca - Track #1 (1970) 
36. For You Will Burn Your Wings Upon the Sun - Black Tape For a Blue Girl - Remnants of a Deeper Purity - Track #4 (1996)
37. Metamorphosis 1962-1966 - Bill Dixon - Intents and Purposes - Track #1 (1967) 
38. Frankie Teardrop - Suicide - Suicide - Track #6 (1977) 
39. The Mother of Virtues - Pyrrhon - The Mother of Virtues - Track #9 (2014) 
40. Melody 8 - Tera Melos - Untitled - Track #8 (2005) 
41. Fare Forward Voyagers - John Fahey - Fare Forward Voyagers (Soldier's Choice) - Track #3 (1973)
42. The Magic City - Sun Ra - The Magic City - Track #1 (1965) 
43. Hotel Overture - Carla Bley - Escalator Over The Hill - Track #1 (1971) 
44. OV - Orthrelm - OV - Track #1 (2005) [entire album] 
45. Part 2 - Spring Heel Jack - Live - Track #2 (2003) 
46. Communications #11 (Part 1) - Michael Mantler - The Jazz Composer's Orchestra - Track #5 (1968) 
47. Communications #11 (Part 2) - Michael Mantler - The Jazz Composer's Orchestra - Track #6 (1968) 
48. Steps - Cecil Taylor - Unit Structures - Track #1 (1966) 
49. Krautrock - Faust - Faust IV - Track #1 (1973) 
50. Flying Teapot - Gong - Flying Teapot: Radio Gnome Invisible Pt. 1 - Track #2 (1973)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, that would be a long list indeed... 

Let's settle just for one small example, Franco Battiato's "Centro di gravità permanente":


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And then I come back to some Classical Music after a night of listening to popular music, and it just seems so much better.

LOL!

I'll add in Classical inspired new age music to my list of genres to pursue.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll stick to my method of eliminating all the songs I don't like -Like this one






then what is left I must like.........


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> And then I come back to some Classical Music after a night of listening to popular music, and it just seems so much better.


Captain, I just don't understand your continuing (and deepening?) obsession with non-classical music. Is this not falling back into the abyss from which you have so publicly struggled to emerge? Reminds me of my several attempts to quit smoking before I actually broke the habit :lol:.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

A variety of genres is good for a musician, as they each have areas of specialization that other genres lack or struggle with. Sometimes, you want to sing along to something in your native language or hear an epic guitar solo. Classical is wonderful and has many facets, but I would not recommend a classical-only diet to most people.

Here is a sampling of 20 of my favorite songs:

Merle Haggard - I Can't Hold Myself in Line
Garth Brooks - The Dance
George Strait - Ace in the Hole
Reba McEntire (with Linda Davis) - Does He Love You
Dolly Parton - Try
Eric Clapton - Layla (Live from San Diego)
Scorpions - Still Loving You
Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain
Brad Paisley - American Saturday Night
Dwight Yoakam - Fast As You
Rascal Flatts - Feels Like Today
Tim McGraw - The Cowboy in Me
Brooks & Dunn - She Used to Be Mine
Collin Raye - That's My Story
Jason Aldean (with Kelly Clarkson) - Don't You Wanna Stay
Alan Jackson - Midnight in Montgomery
Keith Urban - Ghost in This Guitar
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Sara Evans - Perfect
Clint Black - Put Yourself in My Shoes


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

This is hard even because a lot of songs in the great american songbook are gems, but many times the interpretation doesn't make fully justice to the song. I will not mention any instrumental piece or instrumental interpretation or it's impossible.

Lucy Reed - Lazy Afternoon
Dorival Caymmi - A lenda do Abaetè (from cansoes praieiras)
Duke Ellington - Come Sunday
Prince - The ballad of Dorothy Parker
Dori Caymmi - Inquietacao
Nina Simone - I wish I knew how it would feel to be free
Hoagy Carmichael - Winter moon
Luciana Elisondo, Quito Gato - Manha de carnaval
Jobim and Elis Regina - Inutil paisagem
Robert Pete Williams - Thousand miles from nowhere
Barbara Lea - Born to the bayou
The residents - Ship's a going down
Marisa Monte and Paulinho da Viola - Carinhoso
Ella Fitzgerald - A place for lovers
Ella Fitzgerald & Joe Pass - Nature boy
Neil Young - Ambulance blues
Neil Young - Will to love
Wendy & Bonnie - By the sea
Frank Sinatra - A long night
Lo Borges - Clube da esquina n.2
Abbey Lincoln - Straight ahead
Van Morrison - Cyprus avenue
Dadamah - High tension house
Michael Mantler - The insect god
Natalino Otto - Baexin-a
Meredith D'ambrosio - How is your wife
Carmen McRae - Ruby my dear
Skip James - Devil got my woman
Lincoln Olivetti - Eva
feedtime - Fastbuck
Zeze Gonzaga - Tres de setembro
Kevin Ayers - Whatevershebringswesing
Eileen Farrell - If someday comes ever again
Odetta - Sometimes I feel like a motherless child
Claudine Longet - Sunrise, sunset
Nina Wirrti - Boa noite, amor
Anita O'Day - A nightingale sang in Berkley square
Annette Peacock - Warmer than gold
Matia Bazar - Vacanze romane
The temptations - Just my imagination
Beverly Kenney - The things we did last summer
Nat King Cole - Stardust
Bill Fay - I hear you calling
Robert Wyatt - Sea song
Van der Graaf generator - Refugees
Little Esther Phillips - Mojo Hannah
Randy Newman - In germany before the war
Tim Hardin - Reason to believe
Tim Buckley - Love from room 109 at the islander
Talking heads - the great curve
Nick Drake - River man
Milton Nascimento - Bejo Partido
Ran Blake & Christine Correa - Angel eyes
Baden Powell - Canto de Iemanja
Cartola - Senora tentacao
Morphine - Whisper
Stevie Wonder - As
Nico - Afraid
The velvet underground - Heroin
Iris DeMent - Let the mystery be
Flavio Giurato - Orbetello
Elton John - Amoreena
Van Morrison - Linden Arden stole the highlights
Mercury Rev - Chasing a bee
Marvin Gaye - I heard it through the grapevine
Renaldo and the loaf - Song for swinging larvae
Marlene VerPlanck - Blackberry winter
Marlene VerPlanck - Be a child
Cocteau twins - Pandora
Pop Group - We are all prostitutes
Led Zeppelin - Achilles last stand
Megadeth - Holy wars
Judee Sill - The kiss
Husker Du - Celebrated summer
Maria Bethania - Cansei de ilusoes
Tito Madi - Gauchina bem querer
Lorez Alexandria - Baltimore oriole
Tatsuro Yamashita - Sparkle
Carrie Smith - Willow weep for me
Flavio Giurato - Orbetello
The New york dolls - Personality Crisis
Johnny Kid and the pirates - Shaking all over
Eichii Ohtaki - Velve motel
Jane Siberry - One more color

ok, it's impossible


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not that big on "songs" from any genre, but here's some sort of top 5 favorites I managed to put together:

1. Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing 
Best live version: 



 (Clapton is just backup)
2. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (PULSE version)
3. John Denver - Calypso
4. Dire Straits - Telegraph Road (studio version, just for the ending solo)
5. Aphrodite's Child - It's Five O Clock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Stuff up the cracks - MOI Crusin with Rubin and the Jets
2. Starship Trooper - Yes - the Yes Album
3. Peaches en Regalia - Hot Rats - Zappa
4. Oh No - Lumpy Gravy - Zappa
5. Drowning Witch - Ship Arriving too late to Save a Drowning Witch - Zappa


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Soud of silence 
Dark side of the moon and other's pink floyd
Cat stevens 
Aretha Franklin 
ray charles 
Marvin gaye 
Stevie wonder
Hotel california 
...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

A list of favorite non-classical 'songs' for me, could get very long, since I listen to prog and jazz as much as classical.

Prog:

The Lamia, Dancing with the Moonlit Knight - Genesis
Lark's Tongue in Aspic (parts 1 and 2), Exiles - King Crimson
Canto nomade per un prigioniero politico - Banco
L'isola di niente - PFM
Gates of Delirium - YES
Tenemos Roads - National Health
Inca Roads - Zappa
Plague of the Lighthouse Keepers - Van Der Graaf Generator
Knots, In a Glass House, The Runaway, Proclamation, On Reflection - Gentle Giant 


Avant prog:

Behold the Man, Blown Apart - Thinking Plague
Nirvana for Mice, Ruins - Henry Cow
KA III, Köhntark - Magma
Emanations, Phosphorescent Dream - Univers Zero

Jazz/Fusion:

Duel of the Jester and the Tyrant, Song to the Pharoah Kings - Return to Forever
Acknowledgement - Coltrane
Vision is a Naked Sword, Eternity's Breath, One Word - Mahavishnu Orchestra
In a Silent Way - Miles
The Un-Merry-Go-Round, Devil Take the Hindmost - Holdsworth
Fainting in Coils, One of a Kind - Bruford

Prog-metal:

Trace of Blood, Pilgrem, Beyond the Pale, Waking Every God, Idioglossia - Pain of Salvation
Veil of Maya, Evolutionary Sleeper, King of Those Who Know - Cynic


If I had more time, this list would be quite a bit longer. Music; by Jean Luc Ponty, Iceberg, Machacek, Happy the Man, more by Zappa, After Crying, and more would make the list.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Captain, I just don't understand your continuing (and deepening?) obsession with non-classical music. Is this not falling back into the abyss from which you have so publicly struggled to emerge? Reminds me of my several attempts to quit smoking before I actually broke the habit :lol:.


I had a "relapse" and then came back to Classical and felt it was so much better than what I was listening to.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Beatles' Strawberry Fields
John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillen
Jefferson Airplane's Today
Love's Andmoreagain
Mingus' II B. S.
Rolling Stones' Jigsaw Puzzle
Eric Dolphy's Hat and Beard
Bob Dylan's Like a Rollin' Stone
Sly and the Family Stone's Everyday People
Sonic Youth's Teen Age Riot
Robert Johnson's If I Had Possession over Judgement Day
Pixies' This Monkey's Gone to Heaven
Howlin' Wolf's Moanin' in the Moonlight
Velvet Underground's Rock n Roll
Bo Diddley's Mona
Muddy Waters' I Can't be Satisfied
Zeppelin's When the Levee Breaks
Prince's When Doves Cry
Van Morrison's Astral Weeks
Belle and Sebastian's the Fox in the Snow
Beach Boys' Good Vibrations
Tim Buckley's Once I Was
Jimi Hendrix's Are You Experienced?
Elvis Costello's Accidents will Happen
Simon and Garfunkel's Scarborough Fair
Thelonious Monk's Brilliant Corners
The Clash's Brand New Cadillac
Frank Zappa's Peaches en Regalia
Pet Shop Boys' Left to My Own Devices
My Bloody Valentine's Sometimes
Wire's Reuters
Bruce Springsteen's Downbound Train
Captain Beefheart's Moonlight in Vermont
B 52's Hero Worship
Carl Perkins' That Don't Move Me
Ben E. King's Don't Play That Song
Leadbelly's C. C. Rider


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Tried to make a list and reasonably short too. 

Chris Isaak – Blue Hotel
Doors – Riders on the Storm
Doors – Waiting for the Sun
Venus in Furs – Velvet Underground
Beatles – Something
Beatles – While My Guitar gently weeps
Beatles – Things we said today
Leonard Cohen – Who by fire (live versions particularly)
Leonard Cohen – Lover, Lover, Lover 
John Cale – Paris 1919
John Cale - Do not go gentle into that good night
Lou Reed & John Cale - Forever Changed
Leonard Cohen – Future
Leonard Cohen - Avalanche
Animals – the House of the rising sun
Nina Simone – the Sinnerman
Nina Simone /David Bowie – Wild is the wind
Depeche mode – Enjoy the silence
Sparks – It’s a Knock off
Sparks - The Calm before the storm 
Sparks – Scheherazade
Sparks - This Is the Renaissance
REM – Man on the Moon
REM - Drive
Jackson c Frank – Milk and honey
Ray Charles / the Animals - Hit the road Jack
Bobby Darin – Softly as in a morning sunrise
Bobby Darin – Beyond the Sea
Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me
Nat King Cole – Let's face the music and dance
Frank Sinatra - I’m gonna live till I die


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never got in the Stones music, not saying it's bad, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Interesting, same's here

I even prefer their 'Paint it, Black' when Eric Burdon from the Animals sings it


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

2112 by Rush. Was the most recent non-classical song i've enjoyed.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ten Songs that Always Give Me Chills:

Jefferson Airplane: Wooden Ships
Fleetwood Mac: Go Your Own Way (live!)
Rolling Stones: Gimme Shelter
Sarah McLachlan: Fumbling Toward Ecstasy (live!)
Neil Young: Cortez the Killer (live!)
Jefferson Starship: St. Charles
Jane's Addiction: Three Days
Kate Bush: Night of the Swallow
Derek and the Dominos: Little Wing
Neneh Cherry: Move With Me

Pop Euphoria:

Phil Collins: I Missed Again
Philip Bailey: Easy Lover
Madonna: Dress You Up
Steve Winwood: Freedom Overspill
Journey: Don't Stop Believing
Electric Light Orchestra: All Over the World
The Jackson Five: I Want You Back
The Ronettes: Be My Baby
The Chiffons: He's So Fine
Benny Mardones: Into the Night

I could list 1,000 songs (but I won't).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I could easily list just Peter Green songs amoung my favs

The Supernatural
Black magic Woman
Looking for Somebody
Rattlesnake Shake
Oh Well
The Green Manalishi
Man of the World
Apostle


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Hm, should've added Sparks 'Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil'. It's definitely on the list.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Throwing a dice. 

01 The Beatles - A Day In The Life
02 Jacques Brel - Pourquoi faut-il que les hommes s'ennuient?
03 Leonard Cohen - Famous Blue Raincoat
04 The Doors - Riders On The Storm
05 Joy Division - Twenty-Four Hours
06 The Velvet Underground - Venus In Furs
07 Dead Kennedys - Holiday In Cambodia
08 Nick Drake - River Man
09 Abba - The Day Before You Came
10 The The - Uncertain Smile


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Josephine Baker - J'ai deux amours
Edith Piaf - La vie en rose, La Foule
Jeanne Moreau - La tourbillon de la vie
Lotte Lenya - Mack the Knife
Vaughn Monroe - Ghost Riders in the Sky
Henry Hall - The Teddy Bear's Picnic
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Nina Simone - Ain't got no ... I got life
Velvet Underground - Heroin
Loituma - Eva's Polka
Fabrizio de Andrè - Dolcenera
Leonard Cohen - Suzanne
Caetano Veloso - Cucurrucucu Paloma
Roy Orbison - Crying
Rebekah del Rio - Llorando
Amy Winehouse - Back to Black
Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody
Elvis - All Shook Up
Dolly Parton - Jolene
Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> 10 The The - Uncertain Smile


Good call - this song deserves to be better known. It would make my top100.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I am almost willing to make a list, but I like too much different music, and my brain doesn't care anymore for anything favorite. Oh, wait:
Leonard Cohen-Bird on a Wire 
Tom Waits-The Fall of Troy
Napalm Death-The Infiltrator
-smile-


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

There are some very interesting songs, on this thread and other threads. There are songs that I have never heard. There are songs that I think, "Are you kidding me?" But that is what makes these threads so much fun to read. The diversity of songs and the similarity of songs are so interesting.

I have a list. I tried not to make it too long. So here are 40 tunes that I find top-notch.

1. Statesboro Blues - Allman Brothers Band
2. Europa - Santana
3. Sketches of China - Kantner, Slick & Freiberg
4. A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles
5. Joey - Concrete Blonde
6. Cause We've Ended As Lovers - Jeff Beck
7. What Becomes Of The Brokenhearted - Joan Osborne (w/ Funk Brothers)
8. Moving In Stereo/All Mixed Up - The Cars
9. Subway - Peter Murphy
10. Stormy - Classics IV
11. A Strange Kind Of Love - Peter Murphy
12. Sirius/Eye In The Sky - Alan Parsons Project
13. Sara - Fleetwood Mac
14. Looking For A Love (Live) - J. Geils Band
15. Heartbeat City - The Cars
16. I'm With You - Delbert McClinton
17. Counting Out Time - Genesis
18. Television Man - Talking Heads
19. Someday - Concrete Blonde
20. Sweet Sweet Baby (I'm Falling) - Lone Justice
21. Johnny's Garden - Manassas (Stephen Stills)
22. I'll Be Waiting (Live) - Santana
23. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
24. Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel
25. Pandora's Box - Procol Harum
26. The Punk And The Godfather - The Who
27. Love, Reign O'er Me The Who
28. Rock 'N' Roll(Live) - Lou Reed
29. The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel
30. Stage Fright - The Band
31. Tarkus(Suite) - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
32. Disciple - The Doobie Brothers
33. From The Beginning Emerson, Lake & Palmer
34. Theme From An Imaginary Western - Mountain
35. Valerie - Steve Winwood
36. Fields Of Gold - Sting
37. Your Song - Elton John
38. Superstar - The Carpenters
39. Different Drum - Stone Poneys (w/ Linda Ronstadt)
40. Highway 49 - Howlin' Wolf

As others have mentioned, I could have put 100 more songs easily. But this is a good sample of my taste in rock/pop music
.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

In the Netherlands it has become a popular tradition to send in your favorite songs at the end of each year to a radio station which results in the "Top 2000". All 2000 most popular songs are then played between Christmas and New Year. This is the list of last year:
http://www.nporadio2.nl/top2000

There are a lot of beautiful songs (and a lot a bad songs) to be found in this list. I have composed an alternative list of 'best songs of all time' because there are a lot of wonderful songs which do not get the attention/love they deserve (in any case they undeservedly didn't make it to the Top 2000). This is my alternative Top 100:

1. Elvis Costello: Almost Blue
2. Etta James: Anything to Say You're Mine
3. Deftones: Lotion
4. Ronettes: Be My Baby
5. Portishead: Numb
6. Palais Schaumburg: Grünes Winkelkanu
7. The Red Chord: Dreaming in Dog Years
8. Captain Beefheart: Hair Pie: Bake 1
9. Robert Johnson: Hellhound on my Trail
10. Hank Williams: Cold Cold Heart
11. Jon Spencer Blues Explosion: Full Grown
12. Roxy Music: Sea Breezes
13. Neil Young: Running Dry (Requiem for the Rockets)
14. Tom Waits: Blue Valentines
15. Otis Redding: These Arms of Mine
16. Jimi Hendrix (Band of Gypsies): Power of Soul
17. Bruce Springsteen: Meeting Across The River
18. Gram Parsons: A Song For You
19. Helmet: In The Meantime
20. Jefferson Airplane: White Rabbit
21. Shangri-Las: Remember (Walking In The Sand)
22. Teddy & His Patches: Suzie Creamcheese
23. Einstürzende Neubauten: Tanz Debil
24. Pantera: Suicide Note pt.2
25. Black Flag: Spray Paint
26. Frank Zappa & The Mothers: Don't You Ever Wash That Thing?
27. Captain Beefheart: Dachau Blues
28. Iggy & The Stooges: Search & Destroy
29. The Band: King Harvest
30. Gram Parsons/Emmylou Harris: Sleepless Nights
31. Tom Waits: Soldier's Things
32. Sepultura: Territory
33. Little Feat: Cold Cold Cold
34. Weezer: Say It Ain't So
35. Life of Agony: Underground
36. Alice In Chains: Them Bones
37. Amy Winehouse & Tony Bennett: Body And Soul
38. The Velvet Underground: I Heard Her Call My Name
39. The Shirts: Tell Me Your Plans
40. David Bowie: Time
41. Billie Holiday: Strange Fruit
42. Led Zeppelin: The Ocean
43. Buck Owens: Together Again
44. Sly & The Family Stone: Sing A Simple Song
45. Corrosion of Conformity: Mine Are The Eyes of God
46. Gene Vincent: Be-bop-a-lula
47. Black Sabbath: Fairies Wear Boots
48. Bobby Vinton: Mr. Lonely
49. The Dillinger Escape Plan: 43% Burnt
50. Traffic: No Face, No Name, No Number
51. Little Anthony & The Imperials: Tears On My Pillow
52. Pere Ubu: Make Hay
53. Chimaira: Power Trip
54. John Lee Hooker: I'm Gonna Kill That Woman
55. Them: If You And I Could Be As Two
56. Mastodon: Iron Tusk
57. Christina Aguilera: The Voice Within
58. Joan Jett: I Love Rock 'n' Roll
59. The Doors: Alabama Song
60. James Brown: Lost Someone
61. Green Day: Brain Stew/Jaded
62. Lou Reed: Berlin (van het album 'Berlin')
63. Pink Floyd: Paint Box
64. Howlin Wolf: Evil
65. Stretch: Why Did You Do It?
66. Assjack: Tennessee Driver
67. Bonnie Raitt: Love Has No Pride
68. 13th Floor Elevators: You're Gonna Miss Me
69. The Knack: My Sharona
70. Suicidal Tendencies: Walking The Dead
71. Aaliyah: Try Again
72. Deep Purple: Speed King
73. Herman's Hermit: No Milk Today
74. Extince: Viervoeters
75. Melanie: Lay Down
76. Shirelles: Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?
77. Portishead: Biscuit
78. Richard Hell & The Voidois: Blank Generation
79. Norah Jones: I Don't Miss You At All
80. Jerry Lee Lewis: Great Balls of Fire
81. Dead Kennedys: Nazi Punks **** Off
82. Elvis Presley: Milkcow Blues Boogie
83. Ian Dury: Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll
84. Silverchair: Tomorrow
85. Revocation: Fractal Entity
86. The Saints: (I'm) Stranded
87. Rolling Stones: Sister Morphine
88. Between The Buried And Me: Alaska
89. Del Shannon: Runaway
90. Lamb of God: Set To Sail
91. Mr. Bungle: My *** Is On Fire
92. Little Eva: Locomotion
93. Frankie Miller: Be Good To Yourself
94. Bruce Springsteen: New York Serenade
95. Anthrax: Bring The Noise
96. David Bowie: Letter To Hermione
97. Led Zeppelin: Nobody's Fault But Mine
98. Everly Brothers: All I Have To Do Is Dream
99. Traffic: Coloured Rain
100. Nick Cave: Avalanche


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> Good call - this song deserves to be better known. It would make my top100.


My Top 10 could easily be changed... about a year ago, I would probably have picked 'In My Life' of The Beatles as no. 1, and 'Chelsea Hotel #2' as my favourite song of Leonard Cohen, et cetera.

The The The  song just brings back great dance floor memories to me... getting in a trance state during the Jools piano solo, without taking pills.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

To preface, the era of prog rock that seems to dominate this thread is a huge blindspot for me; I've bookmarked several threads devoted to it for this reason. 

Venetian Snares albums - Frictional Nevada, Huge Chrome Cylinder Box Unfolding, Traditional Synthesizer Music
Paco de Lucia - Fantasia Flamenca album
Bill Evans - New Conversations album (particularly Song for Helen and Reflections in D)
Tool - The Grudge
Animals as Leaders albums - Self-titled, Joy of Motion, Madness of Many
Piglet albums - Lava Land, Songs
Metroid Prime OST - Title theme
Amon Tobin - Piece of Paper, the album ISAM in general really
The Brothers Johnson - Strawberry Letter 23
Crosby, Stills, and Nash - Black Queen, live acoustic version
Hendrix - A Merman I Should Turn to Be
Koji Kondo - Zelda, Mario OSTs

There's actually a lot of 60s and 70s stuff I like (besides all these prog rock bands I didn't even know existed not long ago) but haven't listened to in over 5 years so I can't remember most of it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Mine would probably go something like this...
> 
> (Note: A number of these walk a fine line between Rock and/or Jazz and Classical)
> 
> ...


I just now notice that you have a lot of Coltrane (of course!) plus Sister Ray by the Velvet Underground very high in your list. Sister Ray's exactly my velvet favourite! Her nursing abilities have helped me through all bad times! Apart from the artistic side it's the most therapeutical song I know.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My top 10 non-classical songs:

1. Michel Legrand - Windmills of Your Mind
2. Leonard Cohen - Suzanne
3. Indigo Girls - Language or the Kiss
4. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
5. The Beatles - Happiness is a Warm Gun
6. Joni Mitchell - Shadows and Light
7. Billy Joel - Piano Man
8. Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah
9. Eagles - Desperado
10. Henry Mancini - Moon River


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> Paco de Lucia - Fantasia Flamenca album


I take it, you prefer it over "Fuente y Caudal"? You might hear me emit a low cough ...

Having said that, I think we're close enough in tastes (Tobin fan) that I'll try and get through your list. Covers alot of diverse ground! Cheers!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I just now notice that you have a lot of Coltrane (of course!) plus Sister Ray by the Velvet Underground very high in your list. Sister Ray's exactly my velvet favourite! Her nursing abilities have helped me through all bad times! Apart from the artistic side it's the most therapeutical song I know.


Yes, "therapeutic" indeed!  I would also say that, far from just any "noise" song, a major reason it is so incredible is that it "struck lightning" (so to speak) by the band playing all its instruments with a level of conviction and intensity that surpassed those instruments & amps & recording equipments' capabilities. One can literally hear the instruments falling apart (the organ particularly) while they are being played. It would seem impossible to play them more emotionally without destroying them in the process. The VU captured an overwhelming sound world that only could've happened on the instruments and amps of the period. In other words, if you did the same with today's equipment, the same effort and struggle and tension would not be evident in the sound.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> My top 10 non-classical songs:
> 
> 1. Michel Legrand - Windmills of Your Mind
> 2. Leonard Cohen - Suzanne
> ...


Cohen's Songs of Leonard Cohen (opening w/ Suzanne) is among my all time favorites. Hallelujah is great too.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Cohen's Songs of Leonard Cohen (opening w/ Suzanne) is among my all time favorites. Hallelujah is great too.


Yes, I love Cohen's songs. However, I don't particularly care for his singing voice - his style of singing seems a bit raspy and it isn't smooth enough for my liking. I prefer Judy Collins's performances of Suzanne and Hallelujah.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bettina said:


> 10. Henry Mancini - Moon River


I didn't expect Mancini to pop up here; most of the people around here seem to like the harder stuff. But that's a good one.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't expect Mancini to pop up here; most of the people around here seem to like the harder stuff. But that's a good one.


Haha, yeah, it's kind of an easy listening song.  But I like its dreamy, relaxed mood.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, I love Cohen's songs. However, I don't particularly care for his singing voice - his style of singing seems a bit raspy and it isn't smooth enough for my liking. I prefer Judy Collins's performances of Suzanne and Hallelujah.


I would agree that Collins and others (Jeff Buckley) have performed superb renditions of Cohen's work. Though I really like how shy and gentle and solemn Cohen sounds (on the debut album in particular). It really works with the songs in my opinion, giving them a meditative, poetic and profoundly revelatory (even secretive) character -- an almost holy, metaphysical quality.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Yes, "therapeutic" indeed!  I would also say that, far from just any "noise" song, a major reason it is so incredible is that it "struck lightning" (so to speak) by the band playing all its instruments with a level of conviction and intensity that surpassed those instruments & amps & recording equipments' capabilities. One can literally hear the instruments falling apart (the organ particularly) while they are being played. It would seem impossible to play them more emotionally without destroying them in the process. The VU captured an overwhelming sound world that only could've happened on the instruments and amps of the period. In other words, if you did the same with today's equipment, the same effort and struggle and tension would not be evident in the sound.


Again you've put into words what I know myself half consciously


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Making a list would be fun, a little busy for that, so I'll just say "If You Could Read My Mind" by Gordon Lightfoot and this song:





Graham Nash - I used to be King


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Marc said:


> Throwing a dice.
> 
> 01 The Beatles - A Day In The Life
> 02 Jacques Brel - Pourquoi faut-il que les hommes s'ennuient?
> ...


11 Sandy Denny & The Strawbs - Who Knows Where The Time Goes?
12 Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Sebastian
13 Sinéad O'Connor - Troy
14 Madrugada - Vocal
15 Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No. Too hard. Artists I can do. Albums I can do. Songs? Too many, too much variety, and my tastes are too mercurial. Maybe someday I'll compile a list.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Ten Songs that Always Give Me Chills:
> 
> Jefferson Airplane: Wooden Ships
> Fleetwood Mac: Go Your Own Way (live!)
> ...


Marc, thanks for resurrecting this thread. Here are a few more favorite songs (fighting the urge to list hundreds...):

Led Zeppelin: Kashmir, Fool in the Rain, All My Love, and, yes, Stairway to Heaven.
Rush: Subdivisions
Jeff Buckley: What Will You Say
Laura Branigan: Show Me Heaven, Self-Control
Crosby, Stills & Nash: Southern Cross
Amy Winehouse: You Sent Me Flying

That's ten more. I'll stop now....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A coral room (Kate Bush)
A gentleman's excuse me (Fish)
A routine day (Klaatu)
Adia (Sarah McLachlan)
Afscheid (Robert Long)
After the goldrush (k.d. lang)
Amber waves (Tori Amos)
America (Simon and Garfunkel)
American Pie (Don McLean)
American tune (Paul Simon)
An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc./Tony Banks)
Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
Angie (Rolling Stones)
Anne (Kayak)
Ashes to ashes (David Bowie)
At seventeen (Janis Ian)
Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
Bedshaped (Keane)
Belfast child (Simple Minds)
Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
Biko (Peter Gabriel)
Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
By this river (Brian Eno)
Carpet crawlers (Genesis)
Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
China (Tori Amos)
Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
Cup of coffee (Garbage)
Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
Dead bird flies forever (Kayak)
Desperado (Eagles)
Diamonds on the soles of her feet (Paul Simon)
Do it again (Steely Dan)
Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
Drive home (Steven Wilson)
Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
Entangled (Genesis)
Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
Firth of Fifth (Steve Hackett)
For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
Forbidden colours (David Sylvian)
Fragile (Sting)
Ghosts (Japan)
Give up your guns (Buoys)
Gold dust (Tori Amos)
Gollum's song (Emilíana Torrini)
Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
Hey little girl (Icehouse)
Homeless (Paul Simon)
Hotel California (Eagles)
Hou me vast (Volumia!)
Hurt (Johnny Cash)
I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
I need to be in love (Carpenters)
I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
I'm Mandy fly me (10CC)
I'm not in love (10 CC)
I've been high (REM)
It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
Jeder's manchmohl einsam (Wolfgang Niedecken)
Jesse (Janis Ian)
Julia dream (Pink Floyd)
Julie with... (Brian Eno)
July morning (Uriah Heep)
Kathy's song - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
Kayleigh (Marillion)
Killer queen (Queen)
Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound)
Kristallnaach (BAP)
L'adolescente (Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau)
Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
Listening wind (Talking Heads)
Love of my life (Queen)
Lover's cross (Jim Croce)
Lyin' eyes (Eagles)
Mad man moon (Genesis)
Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
Merlin (Kayak)
Michèle (Gérard Lenorman)
Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)
My ashes (Porcupine Tree)
My immortal (Evanescence)
New year's day (U2)
Nightporter (Japan)
Ninane (Kayak)
Northern lights (Renaissance)
Not here not now (Joe Jackson)
Nothing compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
Old and wise (Alan Parsons Project)
On the border (Al Stewart)
One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
Pariah (Steven Wilson)
Perfect day (Lou Reed)
Pride - In the name of love (U2)
Private investigations (Dire Straits)
Promises (Cranberries)
Real men (Joe Jackson)
Red skies over paradise (Fischer-Z)
Renee (Talk Talk)
Ripples (Genesis)
Routine (Steven Wilson)
Running up that hill (Kate Bush)
Samba pa ti (Santana)
San Jacinto - live (Peter Gabriel)
Scarborough Fair - Canticle (Simon and Garfunkel)
Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
Second life syndrome (Riverside)
She's leaving home (Beatles)
Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
Song to the siren (This Mortal Coil)
Space oddity (David Bowie)
Starlight dancer (Kayak)
Stars (Janis Ian)
Steppin' out (Joe Jackson)
Stimmen im Wind (Juliane Werding)
Strange (Tori Amos)
Street spirit [fade out] (Radiohead)
Sultans of swing (Dire Straits)
Supper's ready (Genesis)
Supper's ready (Steve Hackett)
Suzanne (Peter Gabriel)
Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
Tauschen gegen dich (Die Toten Hosen)
Tears in heaven (Eric Clapton)
Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
Tell me (Camel)
Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
Testament (Boudewijn de Groot)
That ole devil called love (Alison Moyet)
The cinema show - Aisle of plenty (Genesis)
The closest thing to crazy (Katie Melua)
The eagle will rise again (Alan Parsons Project)
The first time ever I saw your face (Roberta Flack)
The fog (Kate Bush )
The lamia (Genesis)
The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater)
The ninth wave (Kate Bush)
The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
The rhythm of the heat - live (Peter Gabriel)
The sky moves sideways (Porcupine Tree)
The sound of silence (Disturbed)
The sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
The winner takes it all (ABBA)
These dreams (Jim Croce)
They dance alone (Sting)
This masquerade (Carpenters)
Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
Tian Tang (Tengger)
Time (Pink Floyd)
Time (Tori Amos)
Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
Time of the season (Zombies)
Tintagel (Kayak)
Torn (Natalie Imbruglia)
Träume (Françoise Hardy)
Tunnel of love (Dire Straits)
Uncertain smile (The The)
Under African skies (Paul Simon)
Under pressure (Queen and David Bowie)
Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
Une fille aux yeux clairs (Michel Sardou)
Vienna (Ultravox)
Vigil (Fish)
Vincent (Don McLean)
Virginia plain (Roxy Music)
Visions of China (Japan)
Wake me up when September ends (Green Day)
Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)
Where or when (Bryan Ferry)
White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
Wildflower (Skylark)
Wind of change (Scorpions with Berlin Philharmonic)
Winter (Tori Amos)
With or without you (U2)
Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
You have been loved (George Michael)
You needed me (Anne Murray)
You're my best friend (Queen)
Zhi shao hai you ni (Sandy Lam)
Zombie (Cranberries)


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Strange Magic said:


> Marc, thanks for resurrecting this thread. Here are a few more favorite songs (fighting the urge to list hundreds...):
> 
> Led Zeppelin: Kashmir, Fool in the Rain, All My Love, and, yes, Stairway to Heaven.
> Rush: Subdivisions
> ...


Lol.

Yeah... already 10 minutes after posting the 'resurrection' I mourned the fact that I had forgotten to give 'The Boxer' by Simon & Garfunkel a mention. 
As *BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist* already said, it's actually impossible to make such a list, but I just felt like making an addition. It's fun.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> [...]


I presume this is the short list?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It is actually - the next tier has over 500.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> It is actually - the next tier has over 500.


Yeah my list could be insanely huge too... there are a lot of memories involved with many of them.
For instance: I did not mention a song called 'Winter Kills' by Yazoo, but that one is also an eternal favourite. It was autumn 1982, the sun was already setting and I had just bought their dance single 'Don't Go!'. I came home, danced my heart out when playing the A-side very loud (much to the annoyance of my parents), then I flipped the disc, fell down on my chair because I was completely stunned by the B-side... 
The next day I invited a good friend and he also was hugely impressed. We were 'sweet sixteens' back then (of the male kind), but dear me, those memories... songs like 'Winter Kills' helped us to grab and understand our own teenage feelings of melancholy and insecurity.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh, where to start!! Just trying to refine a Top 10 / 20 / 50 is impossible... so I'll try anyway.

1. Shanghai Breezes - John Denver
2. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC
3. Seven Shades of Blue - Beth Nielsen Chapman
4. Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
5. Oh Rosetta - Mary Chapin Carpenter (in fact, most things by MCC)
6. On a Bus to Saint Cloud - Trisha Yearwood
7. Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica's version
8. Gentle on my Mind - Alison Krauss cover version (again, most things by Alison Krauss)
9. Martha's Harbour - All About Eve
10. Every Time We Say Goodbye - Ella Fitzgerald
11. Miles - Miles Davis
12. Love Song to a Stranger - Joan Baez
13. Cesaria Evora's entire duets album, I can't pick just one
14. De Vuelta Pa'la Vuelta - Marc Anthony & Daddy Yankee
15. Child in Time - Deep Purple
16. Light my Fire - The Doors (and most of their tunes too)
17. Fuoco Nel Fuoco - Eros Ramazotti
18. Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac
19. November Rain - Guns 'n' Roses
20. Kentish Town Waltz - Imelda May
21. Dreamboat Annie - Heart
22. Corcovado - Laura Fygi
23. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
24. Send Me An Angel - Scorpions
25. The Lady of Shalott - Loreena McKennitt
26. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
27. Vivir Lo Nuestro - India & Marc Anthony
28. Les Etoiles - Melody Gardot
29. Unknown Legend - Neil Young
30. Nymphomaniac Fantasia - Nightwish (OK, most Nightwish)
31. Una Notte a Napoli - Pink Martini
32. Since You've Been Gone - Rainbow
33. 1999 - Prince
34. Ochi Chernye - loads of versions, I'll pick Sophie Millman
35. Stray Cat Strut - The Stray Cats
36. Jugando Mama, Jugando - Tito Puente
37. La Jinetera - Willy Chirino
38. Heaven Tonight - Yngwie Malmsteen
39. Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker
40. Appassionata - Secret Garden

I'll stop there. Should give a good flavour - some of these have particular memories, others are just great in their own way.


----------

